#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC) - Instrumentation

## sasirkumar

Hi all




Here i am sharing *SAUDI ARAMCO STANDARD INSPECTION CHECKLIST(SAIC) - Instrumentation*


I uploaded here


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC) - Instrumentation

----------


## emanc

Thank you very much for this. Really appreciate your generous sharing.

----------


## sudharshanan

Thanks a lot

J

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## Alex_9710278

Thank very much, 

 You have Desing Engineering Practices for Instrumentation about ARAMCO

----------


## dmx

thx bro..

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks Sassi

----------


## moh555

thanks

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## jhosman325

tHANKS...

----------


## nutcha

Thank you very much for sharing

Nutcha

----------


## sessom

thank you for the wonderful share..

----------


## senthilkumar

Thank you..Gud job

See More: Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC) - Instrumentation

----------


## herdiar

great one

----------


## gonsalves958

Thanks friend.

----------


## kaicyem

thanks a lot..... really appreciated the sharing

----------


## shainu.g

dear sasi
thanks a lot for your effort

----------


## ravi_rocks

Thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## somucdm

excellent sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u so much

----------


## cafe_denda2000

thanks so muc

----------


## zuldegret

Good job.

----------


## panthere0rose

Thks

----------


## ddynamic

Thank you so much, and keep uploading such practical things that we used during work!!!

See More: Saudi Aramco Inspection Checklist (SAIC) - Instrumentation

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## sridhar123

Hi can anyone upload the inspection checklists for pressure vessel,piping,and tank,  inservice inspection checklists?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Humera Shanavaz

Hi,
Does anyone have Saudi Aramco form 175 inspection and testing requirements? It will of great help if someone can share.

Thanks.

----------


## hubli ka king

gr8....thanks

----------


## Apisitu

Thank you very much.

----------


## mbahaa77

Thanks

----------


## mhafizan

nice doc. THank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## carloshramos

thank you , usefull..

----------


## carlosh0604

Sasikumar, thank you very much.

----------

